# T.B.G. Winter Rendezvous at Chickasawhatchee



## matt schuster (Dec 25, 2007)

The Traditional Bowhunters of GA will hold their annual Winter Rendezvous at Chickasawhatchee WMA near Albany, GA on Jan 12-14.    A mailer is going out to all members but anyone can come hunt with us on this public area.   Lots of deer & hogs.   If you are a member and read this, please let me know so I can save the cost of a stamp.   If you let me know on tradgang, you don't need to do it again.   Thanks, Matt


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 25, 2007)

I read it on both forums.  No need to mail it to me.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 25, 2007)

sounds like a good time to be in the woods.........good luck on Your hunt


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 25, 2007)

Would yall mind if a few guys with compounds came?  I only live about 30 minutes away and wouldn't mind joining yall with a few friends


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 25, 2007)

Man, wish I'd been paying attention.  I've already cashed in quite a few weekends away this year and have made plans to go on the hog/rabbit hunt in Feb.  Y'all have a great time and wear them out.


----------



## matt schuster (Dec 28, 2007)

As far as I am concerned, any bowhunter is welcome but be warned, we might have you guys shooting a stickbow by the end of the weekend!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Matt-
No need to send me anything. I'll see you there.

Thanks, Clay


----------



## SOS (Dec 28, 2007)

cpowel,
You are welcome to join us, you just have to promise that at lunch while we are all stump shooting in camp, you have to give some longbows or recurves a try.  We'll introduce you to the joys of Judo Points.  4 years ago I hunted with wheels and shot a recurve at camp with this TBG bunch....now I'm hunting with a bow I made.  Be afraid....be very, very afraid.  It IS addictive.  Hope to see you there!  Steve


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 28, 2007)

cpowel, bring the wheels!
I asked for the time off, we'll see what happens.
This is a hunt NOT to miss, lots of fun!
Dan


----------



## Southbow (Dec 29, 2007)

*TBG Winter Rendezvous*

I just updated the TBG site with the information for this hunt. The DNR has a great color aerial map of Chickasawhatchee on their website now and I've placed a link to it on the TBG site.

Here's the link to the TBG webpage:

TBG Winter Rendezvous

Hope to see all of you there,
chris


----------



## Al33 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Chris!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 29, 2007)

OK, y'all are killing me.  Now I have to choose between this hunt and the rabbit/hog hunt in Feb.  Give me y'alls oppinions.  Which should I do?  Thanks, RF


----------



## Al33 (Dec 29, 2007)

This one is closer.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mark-
All I can say is that the animals seem to be active on the "Chick" right now. It is not like this all year long. I know what I would do if I were you! See ya there.
Clay


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I can do this.  Let me make my case with the wife and my chief at work and see what we can work out.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 29, 2007)

OK, it's official.  I can go assuming I get off work (99.9% chance.)  Now, who wants to leave early Friday morning and come home Sunday evening?  I can fit 4, including myself, comfortably or 6 packed in oil.  Oh man I'm excited.  Now I better get back to shooting and gathering my stuff.  Oh yeah, did I tell you guys that I will be SHOOTING TRADITIONAL!  Look out little piggies.  Squeel, Squeel, Squeel, Squeel.......


----------



## diamondback (Dec 29, 2007)

hey guys.me and my son will probably be over that way.we have been trying to get back into traditional but are not nearly good enough to try to take an animal yet so we will be there with the xbows.I know thats a dirty word.lol.But would still like to get to meet some of you and get some tips on what we are doing wrong and what we need to do and maybe shoot some different bows if yall dont mind.What campground and what would be a good time to catch everybody there?


----------



## SOS (Dec 29, 2007)

diamondback,

Come'on.  I'll through a couple of extra bows and a bunch of arrows in there.  Not sure of the name camp but it is on the north side of the WMA right off the main road.  Come anytime from about 11-2:30 and we'll usually be shooting in the campground.  Don't forget the campfire after dark for lie swapping.  Steve


----------



## swampstalker (Dec 30, 2007)

Diamondback,
The camp is at the mudcreek gate entrance on the northeast side of the property. Congrats on you and your sons two bucks earlier this season on Chick.  You will be back into traditional hunting before you know it.
Matt,
Don't have to send me anything, I will be there.
Brad


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 30, 2007)

Just to give yall an update on chickasawhatchee

I was there all day yesterday in the rain and we still saw around 15 deer.  Two were pretty good bucks and one of my buddy's killed a good sized doe with his bow.  Yesterday was the first day archery was opened back up.

All the food plots look really good, I saw a lot of turkeys in them, but I didn't see any hogs


----------



## diamondback (Dec 30, 2007)

CP,thanks for the update.I will be there the next 4 days.I was goin to go this pm if the storm would pass but it looks like its taking its time.I just wanted to get alittle scouting in today but looks like it will have to wait and I will have to hunt in an old spot.How many people did you see yesterday?The cold weather the next few days should get em moving .Was thinking the second rut should be hitting .Were the bucks seen chasing or with does?


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey guys I went with CPowel to Chickasawhatchee this weekend, and we had a blast, it rained the whole time, but we seen a bunch of turkeys and deer. Tha place is huge, I am going back monday and tuesday.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 30, 2007)

If anyone has any extra bows for sale bring them please, if I can make it that weekend I will come. RC might by my Gamemaster, and if he dont i will bring it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Southbow (Dec 30, 2007)

I hunted out there this morning hoping to catch some hogs between the rain but only saw two deer and a cottonmouth. 

This isn't what you expect to see at the end of December!







The rain started about 10:00AM. Looks like the swamp is filling up again after a 10 month drought. Should help the hunting. Still seeing water oaks dropping too.

chris


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 30, 2007)

Come on now Chris, y'all talked me into going and then you show me this.  I sure hope it gets cold.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 30, 2007)

Chris, I figured you needed that snake skin for some of your crafts!


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 30, 2007)

diamondback said:


> CP,thanks for the update.I will be there the next 4 days.I was goin to go this pm if the storm would pass but it looks like its taking its time.I just wanted to get alittle scouting in today but looks like it will have to wait and I will have to hunt in an old spot.How many people did you see yesterday?The cold weather the next few days should get em moving .Was thinking the second rut should be hitting .Were the bucks seen chasing or with does?



We didn't see very many people, hoddgz correct me if i'm wrong...but I think we only saw two trucks all day.  One buck was with a doe but they were running from the truck so he might of been chasing before we scared them.

I'll be there in the morning with hogdgz and another friend so if anyone see a white ranger, a white jeep, and a blue bronco together come over and say hey


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris-
You could find the only cotton mouth at the North Pole. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Southbow (Dec 31, 2007)

Clay,
It's called Bad Luck!

Don't worry Mark, we hardly ever see Cottonmouths out there, you know they don't like swamps right?

Seriously, I'm sure it will be cold mid January and the snakes and gators will be holed up. Just don't forget your long handles.

chris


----------



## Al33 (Dec 31, 2007)

That is a great photo Chris!!! Amazing how his colors match the leaves. He looks kind of thin to me so perhaps he/she was trying to find a meal to get him through the winter. He looks to be about 3.5' long but it's hard to tell.


----------



## choctawlb (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris,
Hope ya'll have fun, I'll be at the "Frontier Festival" at Chehaw Park in Albany Thursday Afternoon thru Sunday evening January 10-13.
Ken


----------



## markland (Jan 1, 2008)

Ya'll have fun and kill something!  I will be at the ATA show that weekend, seems like there is always something going on when I want to go and play.  Look forward to the update when the weekend is over!  Mark


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 1, 2008)

Theres still plenty of deer movement going on out there, when we went yesterday morning we saw several deer and one of the guys hunting with me sent an arrow over a doe's back at 35 yards.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey guys, here is another update. We went back to Chickasawhatchee yesterday and today, as cpowel said one of our buddies missed a doe, I missed a bobcat, and we jumped some deer while walking around. Plenty of squierls, shot one out of the tree in front of me (lost my arrow and lost my squirel). Didnt see any hogs, but found some fresh tracks and rooting. Also there is alot of water out there right know, so bring your swamp feet with ya. Just thought ya'll would like to know.


----------



## Southbow (Jan 3, 2008)

Hogdgz,
Thanks for the update. I'll be out there sometime this weekend, probably Saturday afternoon. I had a few more bucks on my trailcamera last week, but it wasn't enough daylight activity that I would hunt that spot. I'm hoping we'll see some second rut activity by this weekend.

Al,
That cottonmouth was only a little over two foot. He does look longer in the picture. Your gonna make it down next weekend aren't you?

chris


----------



## Al33 (Jan 3, 2008)

Southbow said:


> Your gonna make it down next weekend aren't you?
> 
> chris



I have learned from past experiences not to broadcast my intentions for attending TBG events. Seems like every time I do something happens or I get sick  right before the event.  So, lets ust say I hope to make it and am planning accordingly. Thanks for asking Chris!


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 3, 2008)

*HE'S Coming*

We should be riding together.  Al, I lost your tele. number.  Send it to me so we can work out the details.  Later, Mark


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 3, 2008)

I just found out I have the weekend off as I requested. Now I have to get over this cold!
Dan


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2008)

All you fellers swing by Chehaw Park durin` our rondyvoos and say howdy, if ya`ll get a chance.

Best of luck to the hunt!


----------



## Southbow (Jan 3, 2008)

Nic,
I had forgotten the dates for the Frontier Festival. I was looking forward to it this year. I wanted to sit with you, Ken, David, and Ben and watch some REAL flintknapping. Are yall camping out?

chris


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris, we`ll be there from Thursday evenin` till Sunday night, campin`. Swing by if you get a chance.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 3, 2008)

REPORT FROM TODAY

We went back to chickasawhatchee today and a buddy got a doe.  Its was our third hunt since new years and arrows have been slung everyday.  First time a doe was killed, second time a doe was missed, and today a doe was killed and another doe was missed.

The deer are still moving so there should be plenty of kills on the TBG hunt!  I think I've finally figured them out too

Here's a pic of my hunting partner and his doe, we think she was about 120 lbs.  I tried to avoid having the truck in the background....I need some picture taking skills.


----------



## SOS (Jan 3, 2008)

But I need the other White Meat....track down and stake me out some piggies!

Good looking doe, right there.  Either that, or your buddy's a runt...LOL.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 4, 2008)

We are going to be at chickasaw again tomorrow if anyone wants to join us, I 'll try and scout out some hogs for you guys.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you going to be there next weekend also?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Denis, i am not shure yet. We might try and hunt our place for the last weekend, but if not I will be out there. Are you going to be there Denis?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 4, 2008)

yes im planning on going down wed. morning


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 5, 2008)

hogdgz said:


> We are going to be at chickasaw again tomorrow if anyone wants to join us, I 'll try and scout out some hogs for you guys.



Just heard from hogdgz and he killed another doe this morning about 100 lbs.  I had an eye appointment this morning so I couldn't make it back out there with them .


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 5, 2008)

Do I need to bring a climber or are y'all hunting from the ground?  You are just getting me more and more pumped.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 5, 2008)

rapid fire said:


> Do I need to bring a climber or are y'all hunting from the ground?  You are just getting me more and more pumped.



I usually hunt from a climber for deer and stalk for pigs.  I've got a lightweight climber (14 lbs) thats good for long hikes.  We're heading back tomorrow to try and bring home some more venison


----------



## ccbunn (Jan 5, 2008)

If I could make it down on Friday afternoon with my son and my brother, could someone kinda point us in the right direction. We would have climbers with us for deer, but I'd also like to try some piggy stalkin'. Never done that before and I'm really excited about giving it a try.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 5, 2008)

cpowel10 said:


> Just heard from hogdgz and he killed another doe this morning about 100 lbs.  I had an eye appointment this morning so I couldn't make it back out there with them .



Way to go hogdgz!!!!!! Congrat's young man! Save a few for the rest of us, will ya?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry that i haven't responded yet, just got back out of the woods. As Cpowel said, I got another doe this morning. It was awesome. i didnt leave the truck till daylight, then just started walking (about 500yds) till I found a good area, found a spot loaded with white oak acorns, couldn't find a good tree, to climb, finally after putting my climber on three different trees, i found one that would climb good. I FINALLY got settled in about 7:45, and then at 8:15 I heard something and looked behind me, 3 does @ 20 yds. Finally got a 30 yd shot, then watched her fall. It was awesome. I had an extreme quartering away shot, went in in front of the ham and exited, behind the offset shoulder(double lung). I will post a pic soon. Matt seen a doe this evening but couldnt get a shot. There is alot of activity out there right now. Seen some fresh hog sighn today between gate 3 and gate 6, if that helps any of ya'll out. They are doing some logging in there right now, and the hogs are rooting in the fresh dirt and mud that the skidders are making. Sorry so long winded, just excited. In a week we have shot 3 does, missed 2 does, missed a bobcat, and killed one squierl,almost had a coon tonight. Thanks for reading Chase


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW, Chase, sounds like ya'll have been having fun! Congratulations!  Dan


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 6, 2008)

*Big boar!!!*

Hey guys, we went back to Chickasaw today and had an awesome time. Matt (southgahunter) had a hoss come by him this morning, and he laid the smackdown, he made an awesome quartering away shot. The blood trail was awesome, I'll let him tell ya'll the whole story. We guessed him to way 250-300 pds. I love hunting that place, and if the good LORD is willing we will be back out there next weekend with you guys. Also Matts cousin from North Ga missed a doe this afternoon. Hope to see ya'll next weekend! Here are a few pics, the pics do not do him any justice, it took 4 of us to drag him out. Also the dates on the pics are wrong.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's hogdgz's doe from yesterday morning....that hog was huge, wish I had been there but I had to go to church


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Jan 6, 2008)

Guys we have been having a great time at Chickasawhatchee this past week.  Every time we go it seems like somebody gets a shot off at something.  It should be great for ya'll next weekend.  I'm 99% sure that I'll be there this next weekend too with Chase and Clint.  

That pig almost slipped by me this morning. I had just pulled my bow up (got in late, I overslept by an hour) and was untieing it when I saw him coming.  He was getting to me in a HURRY. I barely got an arrow nocked before it was time to draw.  I wasn't even able to get a range on him.  I stopped him, guessed him at 30 yards (ended up being 34 yards) and shot him.  The arrow hit him perfect.  It went in middle of his body and lodged in his opposite shoulder.  The blood trail was the most unbelievable trail I have EVER seen (LOVE those 2 blade Rage).  He went about 100 yards even though I got both lungs.  

I'm looking forward to meeting some of you guys. I've heard good things about ya'll.  Good luck to everyone next weekend, hope everyone gets a crack at something. MATT


----------



## swampstalker (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice job guys=!!!!


----------



## SOS (Jan 7, 2008)

You guys are planning to shoot something with just one string at lunchtime, aren't you?  LOL.  We may let you hunt with those contraptions....just this once....but you ARE going to have a recurve or longbow in your hand at lunch for stump shooting.  I'll bring 2-3 extra...no excuses!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 7, 2008)

I think I can handle that since I sold my recurve. See I have a good excuse, because now that my recurve is gone thats all i can hunt with is my compound.(haha)


----------



## Dennis (Jan 7, 2008)

If you were to sell that thing you could get you a long bow!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 7, 2008)

Denis now you know I can't do that.


----------



## Southbow (Jan 8, 2008)

*Directions to Chickasawhatchee*

For all you out of towners, here's some directions to make it easier. If the text directions don't show up on the map, just click the Begin Here link on the left.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie=UTF8&msa=0&msid=104745562106100473727.000001120bce9a29600ee&ll=31.673837,-84.25415&spn=0.150768,0.228653&z=12&om=1&iwloc=000001120bce9f18c6974

These directions start on the NorthWest side of Albany. If you come in through Columbus down 520 you don't have to drive through Albany to reach the WMA. This is much quicker than the directions provided on the DNR website which take you there from South of Albany.

If you come down I75 you can still get off at Cordele and take Hwy 300 to Hwy 32 and find your way across to this starting point.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 8, 2008)

Which campground are ya'll stayin at, there are two, one at mud creek and one off chickasawhatchee road.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 8, 2008)

we stayed at mud creek last time and thats where im going to set up tommorow unless i here different


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Chris.  Maybe Al and I can find it ok.


----------



## diamondback (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey guys.just to let yall know.we found a sink hole starting on the power line the other day .It was in a food plot between intersection a and b.It was about 6 foot wide and we couldnt see the bottom of it.we called dnr and maybe they filled it in but you never know.We taped it off with flagging tape so be safe and watch where you step if you are not familar with the area.Also all you guys that are planning to do some stalking for hogs should be aware that there may be gun hunters hunting small game or hogs so you might want to at least wear a orange hat or something.We hope to make it at least one day.lookin forward to meeting yall.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 8, 2008)

I think it is illegal to hunt with a muzzleloader or a rimfire out there right now, even though it is small game season, because archery is in, i may be wrong but I would take precations, we did see 3 guys hunting hogs with ML's the other day though.


----------



## diamondback (Jan 8, 2008)

small game season is in so MLs and rimfire are legal and some duck hunters out there also.I heard some duck hunters the other morning ,sounded like they had a good shoot for about 15 minutes.Also been hearing the quail hunters over on the plantation the last couple days.cool weather this weekend should make for some good hunting.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the updates and info folks!!!!!


----------



## Slasher (Jan 10, 2008)

oh i am stoked!!! Cool weather, and looks like low chance of rain Saturday... I plan on sneaking down a lil early tomorrow.. enough to get an evening hunt in...


----------

